

Share ideas. Gather support. Take action. Biz Stone backed Neighborland.com - brequinn
https://neighborland.com/

======
javajosh
This is very cool, and I'm a little depressed it's not getting more upvotes!
This is not just another social network, this is a social network designed to
help shape community (and political) will. I would personally like to see this
site (or a site like it) expand in two directions: first, make ideas more
actionable. If there is support for an idea, help users discover ways to make
it happen. What are the obstacles? What is the paperwork? Where does the money
come from? Who does the work? Second, I'd like to see the site expand into
personal needs - a kind of Exec-style lightweight community spirit. If a
grandma wants help going shopping, then maybe I'd be happy to give her a ride
and help her with her groceries.

